# How one can make his/her voice good ?



## gustavowoltmann (Oct 3, 2020)

hi, You have probably heard amateur singers and thought “wow, they really can’t sing!” But what is it i am reacting to.

what could that person change about their singing to sound good?
What advice could you give them on how to get better at singing?
i think sing with confidence, good technique, and consistency.Your practice tips on how to improve your singing voice will be appreciated.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although I like to think I'm a person who follows and respects science and reason, there are some things that can't yet be explained, or at least I have never heard a satisfactory explanation for them.

What makes a voice musical or endearing? I mean, some of the worst singers (technically) are the ones we seem to love the most.

Every time I hear Dylan singing Tangled Up in Blue I want to laugh and cry at the same time.

I'm not a great singer, but I did manage to improve my voice over the years, largely out of necessity. 

Can't find a singer? No problem, make one.....

The way to improve your voice is to have confidence and to sing. The more you do it the better you get. 

I know, thank you Captain Obvious, but that's the only advice I can offer is to sing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually tell people to find a good vocal coach. I know some pretty good ones in Ottawa. But the bottom line though is, if someone can't sing, any training whatsoever can't change that. And for those who are lucky enough to be able to sing, like any other thing, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I would say practice singing with authenticity, confidence, emotion/passion, evocative phrasing, and consistency. 

Find a vocalist whose songs you naturally sound good singing. Practice singing their songs. 

Make sure to learn how to breathe properly and not damage vocal cords. A formal lesson or maybe a YT lesson for this. 



Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I need this thread. 

I used to be able to tune a guitar to international pitch by ear. Now a tuner is a must. Though never a great singer, at least I could "carry a tune". Now when I listen to playback I can hear all kinds of pitch issues that I could not hear while singing. Not too bad if I am only singing and it has my full concentration, but soon as I am playing too... look out! Covid is suggesting a solo act, but my first attempts have been discouraging.

Too old, give up? I am seventy.

Use pitch correction? Ugh. Still, I do have it... never tried it.

Vocal coach? Not available.

Find a vocalist? Not much choice in this area.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I second the idea of a vocal coach. I've sung since I was a teenager and some days I was okay. I few years ago I hired a coach and that has made a huge difference. I had to relearn how to breathe and I'm learning how my mouth position and the various muscles in my face affect the timbre of my voice. I've also had to overcome forty years of bad habits. It's been quite a journey.

I believe that if you can speak and understand speech, then you can learn to sing. (So does my coach.) But for some, it can take a long time.

The things that turn me off in other singers are poor (or no) pitch control and poor diction - I want to understand the words.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A few years ago I did a little recording of some a capella sea chantys. That was a great experience in ear training.

I would say another thing that helped me was the ear lab course I took while in the Jazz program at Mohawk College.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Now when I listen to playback I can hear all kinds of pitch issues that I could not hear while singing.


I believe this is true. I'm in a hobby band, and when we started using just an iPhone to record at rehearsal, it was an eye opening (ear opening?) experience. I'd say the most common problem is being flat. Followed closely by attempting to sing out of your range.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Another vote for vocal coach - one helped me a lot years ago. There are tips and tricks you can use for singing, for practicing, all sorts of ideas out there.

But if you are tone deaf - if you can't hear 'in tune' from 'out of tune' - no coaching in the world is gonna help. You will always be off because your feedback loop is broken.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Have an amazing soundman.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> A few years ago I did a little recording of some a capella sea chantys.


I remember when you sent me that. I thought that it was amazing.
Would you mind sharing it here for all to enjoy?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> I need this thread.
> 
> I used to be able to tune a guitar to international pitch by ear. Now a tuner is a must. Though never a great singer, at least I could "carry a tune". Now when I listen to playback I can hear all kinds of pitch issues that I could not hear while singing. Not too bad if I am only singing and it has my full concentration, but soon as I am playing too... look out! Covid is suggesting a solo act, but my first attempts have been discouraging.
> 
> ...


The singer in our band is taking lessons via Skype or something similar. It's helped a lot. Maybe that's an option for you? I took lesson both in person and through an on-line course with Guitar Tricks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Autotune.

But seriously, better singing rests on a few pillars:

1) Good breath control;
2) An awareness of lyrics, melody progress, and how to insert appropriate dynamics into them;
3) Muscle memory and the unconscious tactile feedback from throat to brain.

The first two can be improved upon with coaching and and practice. Some folks who are far from "great" singers can go far, simply by understanding the song and executing it well.

The third, sadly, is not quite as amenable to practice...at least what we might consider to be reasonable dedication. Singing is very much an exercise in muscle control. Some folks have the proprioceptive and tactile feedback capacity to execute fine control over what's in their throats. Same way some folks have excellent sensory feedback, and muscle control that allows them to be great dancers, whether ballet or more social forms. Twenty years back, I had oral surgery to remove all 4 wisdom teeth. Pre-surgery, they told me there was a risk of some nerve damage, and the predictions were correct. And because of diminished sensation in my mouth (on the left side), I am constantly misjudging things unless paying VERY close attention, and bite my tongue and inner cheek constantly. Integration and processing of sensory information CAN be improved with practice and attention - just like learning to pedal *and* steer on a bike - but there are natural limits imposed by the quality and abundance of sensory information relayed back to our brains.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I remember when you sent me that. I thought that it was amazing.
> Would you mind sharing it here for all to enjoy?


LOL, you're just trying to make an old guy feel good (and thanks, the cheque's in the mail).

Hope these work


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-566229450%2Fnorthwest-passage-2


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-566229450%2Fbarretts-privateers-2


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-566229450%2Fgeneral-taylor-2


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Although I like to think I'm a person who follows and respects science and reason, there are some things that can't yet be explained, or at least I have never heard a satisfactory explanation for them.
> 
> What makes a voice musical or endearing? I mean, some of the worst singers (technically) are the ones we seem to love the most.
> 
> ...



Mick Jagger has to be one of the worst singers in the world but man I love the stones. I've heard some singers that are technically near perfect and I can't stand listening to them.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

ditto vocal coach

Also, find a place you can practice singing as loud and as freely as you want without anyone hearing you. I spent a winter in a log cabin in central Yukon -- the chance to just _sing_ without worrying about what I sounded like was huge. Singing in the car is good.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Most of it is all about confidence, being able to get up in front of people and belt it out,


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Now for something like this. Not too sure what to recommend.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Chito said:


> I usually tell people to find a good vocal coach. I know some pretty good ones in Ottawa. But the bottom line though is, if someone can't sing, any training whatsoever can't change that. And for those who are lucky enough to be able to sing, like any other thing, practice, practice, practice.


This. This right here. People really seem to think going to a vocal coach is some sort of waste of money. It's no different than taking guitar or piano lessons. Can you learn to be a great singer on your own? Sure - much like any instrument you can learn without lessons. But some people need some professional guidance. It's also completely OK to be a self taught player and be unable to self learn singing. It's a different skill set. 

For two decades I thought I was hopeless when it came to my voice. I always loved to sing, but was so bad that I couldn't even do harmonies or backing vocals competently. (My moment of shame was way back in an earlier band where during rehearsal my bass player reached over mid-song, grabbed my mic stand, and bent the boom arm down so that the mic was near the floor.) About 3 years ago I actually went and took singing lessons with a local instructor. Turned out I COULD sing on pitch, but I needed to be trained how to do it. I'm still not the most amazing singer, but I can now competently do lead on a song or two and sing backups. 

Yes, yes, "confidence" and all that. But it's hard to be confident when you have no training or developed skill on how to find or stay on pitch. Take the lessons, build the foundation, and then go nuts. Singing lessons don't cost any more than any other music lessons.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> Now for something like this. Not too sure what to recommend.


Not sure which of the two was more cringe worthy.
Even the host left the stage at one point. lol


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I've heard some singers that are technically near perfect and I can't stand listening to them.


This is a constant annoyance on the song-writing forum. The guys who have perfect pitch try to turn it into the song-SINGERS forum like they are Simon Cowell on American Idol.

Their own songs and singing are nothing but vocal gymnastics, two-dimensional in meaning and showcasing their home studio skills.

Like you... my wife (not prompted by me in any way) can't listen to more than a minute of any of it. It's just annoying.

One guy actually criticized a blues/rock jam session by saying he couldn't hear the "s" in "curse" and the "t" in "hurt". I like the fellow who was singing, so I responded by criticizing the snob's punctuation in his post ( I was an editor for twelve years). I notice that I am banned from the site this morning. Lol.

But, back to the point, I don't need to be perfect. Just better!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Mick Jagger has to be one of the worst singers in the world but man I love the stones. I've heard some singers that are technically near perfect and I can't stand listening to them.


Many would say Neil Young, Geddy are terrible.....a voice is such a personal thing, so complex.

People like what they like, but as you say, technical virtuosity is not the only element and maybe not even the most important element in what makes a "good" singer.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> But if you are tone deaf - if you can't hear 'in tune' from 'out of tune' - no coaching in the world is gonna help. You will always be off because your feedback loop is broken.


I have a friend who loves writing his own songs and he has this problem. The last time I talked to him he said that he was never singing again. I was sad. That can't be right... 

I guess even pitch correction is only useful to a certain extent. I don't know if I should recommend it. Waste of time and money?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a TC-Helicon Mic Mechanic Pedal which has pitch correction. I have it on the singers all the time without telling them. LOL It works but only if the correction required is not that much. When it's just a little bit off either flat or sharp, it does it's magic. But when the singing is bad, then I will have to bring up the correction at a high level which means, the person will start sounding like Cher or Britney. LOL I had it on someone who was not terribly awful but she was all stressed and nervous doing the audition and the pedal couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My wife was a good singer with a basement full of trophies and awards. But her hearing is bad now, so she has the TC Helicon Voice Play. Would that work about the same @Chito


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Many would say Neil Young, Geddy are terrible.....a voice is such a personal thing, so complex.
> 
> People like what they like, but as you say, technical virtuosity is not the only element and maybe not even the most important element is what makes a "good" singer.



I am a huge Neil Young fan. I tried to get my daughter in to Neil Young and she thought he was terrible and couldn't sing. My daughter is a fantastic singer in her own right (beautiful tone) but subscribes to the "American Idol" mentality. Her favorite singer is Reba McEntire, Miss "Over Singer" her self.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@guitarman2 Funny, my daughter tried out for Canadian Idol in Winnipeg ("good but not what we're looking for"). She would never hurt her Dad but, I know she thinks I am a poor singer. 😄


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> @guitarman2 Funny, my daughter tried out for Canadian Idol in Winnipeg ("good but not what we're looking for"). She would never hurt her Dad but, I know she thinks I am a poor singer. 😄


Yes my daughter tried out with the same results back about 15 years ago. I'm ok to be thought of as a poor singer by my daughter. I'm her lead player when she needs it. I've backed her up in a couple situations.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> My wife was a good singer with a basement full of trophies and awards. But her hearing is bad now, so she has the TC Helicon Voice Play. Would that work about the same @Chito


It should. I believe that has a Pitch Correction function. Start by making the correcion subtle and see if you will need more.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am no singer at all. Here is what I came believe about this.

There is apparently no secret : One has to educate and train his voice.
We were not singing at home...

I once was suggested Boss VE-5 to correct pitch.

But while some have a colorful nice tonal range, others (me !) can only deliver a dull voice even though they hit the right notes (not me !).

So, I do not sing...
I do not even know the key (neither my vocal range) I should try to sing on.

P.S. I was impressed to hear how Leonard Cohen's voice got bassier as he aged and gained some interesting tone.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Mick Jagger has to be one of the worst singers in the world but man I love the stones. I've heard some singers that are technically near perfect and I can't stand listening to them.


I'm a huge Stones fan and I'm convinced that Mick Jagger took vocal coaching somewhere in the mid-80's. You can see a stark change in his live singing in that period. Pre-'86 - he would snarl, growl, grunt, and shout. Post-'88 he's much more refined. The guttural growl is completely gone. His technique is much better. Watch him on the 83 tour and then look up the Steel Wheels tour. It's like a different singer. My guess is during the 80's there when Mick tried to go solo and he did some collaborations with other artists (like Bowie) I think he got some advice and maybe his eyes opened to a few things about how other singers approach their voice and he did the same. And I mean it's clear he's done exercises to take care of his voice and use proper technique because he's in his late 70's and is one of the few vocalists of that age whose voice is still intact and quite strong. (For example, Paul McCartney sounds like a huffy puffy grandpa)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Mick Jagger has to be one of the worst singers ....


Read something many years ago that when they were starting out he couldn’t sing on key.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

In an interview, Mick said he never took any lessons, but after 35 years of singing, hired a vocal coach.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I think singing is helped along by some amount of natural talent. However, I also think the ear (essential for hearing the right or wrong notes) and the muscles that make up our vocal box can be trained for pitch, tone, control and range. 

Like many things in life this takes time in practice and training from someone who is capable of helping us grow.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I carry a tune and sound good enough within my limitations - but no ones every gonna call me a great singer. I think it all starts with having an interesting tone and inflection that make your singing memorable. Stevie, Nicks, Tom Petty, Neil Diamond, even Neil Young. They are completely unique - but wouldn't get through the first round of American Idle.

For myself personally, as mentioned before I've found the best tool to be recording. You may think you killed a particular performance until you listen back and see where you chopped a line short, came off sharp/flat, ran out of breath or discover your falsetto is nails on a blackboard.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Same as everything else. Practice. Lessons if you want to have a better/longer singing career.
C


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> ...
> But if you are tone deaf - if you can't hear 'in tune' from 'out of tune' - no coaching in the world is gonna help. You will always be off because your feedback loop is broken.


I've been told by people who should know that if you can tell the difference between a statement and a question, you can learn to hear "in tune" from "out of tune". I have no doubt that this is true, though it can take a while.



jimsz said:


> Most of it is all about confidence, being able to get up in front of people and belt it out,


Yes. And no. A certain amount of confidence is required to sing well, but there is no shortage of very confident bad singers.



KapnKrunch said:


> ...
> But, back to the point, I don't need to be perfect. Just better!


That's the only rational goal there is. 



jimsz said:


> In an interview, Mick said he never took any lessons, but after 35 years of singing, hired a vocal coach.


More good reasons to hire a coach:
They can help you to prevent (further) injuring your vocal cords. 
They can help to extend and/or maintain your vocal range.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> I need this thread.
> 
> I used to be able to tune a guitar to international pitch by ear. Now a tuner is a must. Though never a great singer, at least I could "carry a tune". Now when I listen to playback I can hear all kinds of pitch issues that I could not hear while singing. Not too bad if I am only singing and it has my full concentration, but soon as I am playing too... look out! Covid is suggesting a solo act, but my first attempts have been discouraging.
> 
> ...


Some people can sing and some can't carry a tune in a bucket.....nothing you can do about that. I listen to new songs on here and other places and go, "What the hell?" Doesn't sound like singing to me but Buddy Holly, Fleetwood Mac and Skynyrd still sound good.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Practice a lot and practice some more. Sing in the car etc. If you have basic ability and your voice doesn’t sound too bad you can improve a lot by doing it all the time. Eventually it gets that you can hit correct notes unaccompanied without reference from your instrument and your voice is a lot stronger. Transpose so that the music fits your range. Figure out where your range is. And learn the fucking words so that you can wear the song and sing it like you believe; not everyone is a great singer but if you come across well people will generally be more forgiving. Nothing worse than someone reading lyrics from their phone and sqeaking about the big bad world and how their life is so behind. Practice a lot and practice some more. Think about breathing and focus on singing from your diaphragm.

I tried autotune once and did not like it and was also glad to find out that I don’t need it.

Got this about 5 years ago when I first started to sing; it’s not auto tune but made it a little easier to use my home PA. Now though with jams and open mics I just show up with a guitar and use whatever system they have although if it all starts up again I’m probably gonna bring my own mic or maybe one those jimmy hat covers that you can buy.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> LOL, you're just trying to make an old guy feel good (and thanks, the cheque's in the mail).



IIRC, the Neumann U-87 was the second mike on the project.

Apologies......there is no internal filter in my brain that will prevent me from looking for a punchline.

On topic: I watched the 1983 Everly Brothers reunion concert on Prime last night. That was a masterclass in singing. Even their vibrato is in sync.


----------



## buzz5353 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't sing at all but watched a bunch of Jeannie Deva's ArtistWorks videos - because I wish I could. She also has a website, you can Youtube her etc. She has/had (passed away) an impressive CV. Anyhow, fascinating stuff. One of the takeaways was that if you are not a natural singer, and maybe feel you can't sing, it's because you don't know how. Her going through the "how" was, to me, kind of amazing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> IIRC, the Neumann U-87 was the second mike on the project.
> 
> Apologies......there is no internal filter in my brain that will prevent me from looking for a punchline.
> 
> On topic: I watched the 1983 Everly Brothers reunion concert on Prime last night. That was a masterclass in singing. Even their vibrato is in sync.


Yeah the mic was the star of those sessions.

Thanks again for your indulgence in engineering the tracks for me.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

I can't imagine using autotune. My pitch is all over the place. And that's exactly where I want it to be.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not a singer but here's a few things I've picked up along the way and recently while watching a few vocal coaches on youtube.


Vocal training is heavily influenced by ear training. Sing and learn how to hear the intervals. You can step it up a notch by site singing if you can read music. We had to do that in school back in the day.
Recently I learned that it's common to sing flat, so attempt to sing a note sharper than you believe it should be. Might surprise you how much closer you are.
Relax. It's natural to tighten up when singing, especially if you're self conscious about it. Same as guitar playing
Someone mentioned singing in your vocal range. Find out what that is. There are lots of references to find out where your voice sits
Start simple. Don't overextend your chops you don't have. 
Have confidence

One of the vocal coaches I've been checking out is Ken Tamplin.

Hope this helps. I still can't sing lead for shit IMO, but it never hurts to be a good backup vocalist if necessary


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I can do a pretty good impersonation of Yoko Ono, in a bag with a microphone

have always wanted to take singing lessons to get better though


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

One method taught to me many years ago was the Zoltan (Kodaly) method of hand signals (originally Curwen), the same used in the movie "Close Encounters". The way it was taught to me was that after I learned the hand signals, a note was played on the keyboard and I had to acknowledge with the correct hand signal, or a hand signal was shown and I had to sing the correct note. Works amazing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I am not a great singer, but I took to singing out of spite... that's right, spite. It's a good reason to do anything, including to return a blazer. 




I had played guitar for years, but my (now) ex would always criticize if it ever came up. "He can't really play anything" even if I was in a band and we gigged, and I was clearly playing... _something_.. but in her (pea-sized) brain, if there were no words to recognize and sing/follow/enjoy, it wasn't a song. Did I mention "ex" and "pea-sized brain"? 
One day I was working on Norwegian Wood. It's pretty basic through the middle, so I tried to sing, and in my mind, wasn't horrible. I learned others, and so on. One day someone asked me to play, (cue the ex) "tsk, he can't unless you just want to hear nerr-nerr-nerr". I got the guitar and knocked out a handful of songs singing to most of them. I think I threw in Dee by Randy Rhodes just to piss her off. Again, "spite". They were impressed, and she was clearly put in her place. (ya, it was an unhealthy relationship) 

I started to find other tunes in my range and listen to other people sing them as well. I found if I could sing most of the song, but not all, someone else may have the same issue, and have may come up with a cool work around, I would use that. Rocketman is a great example. 

When I moved back to my small town and connected with an old friend who had always been a great singer. We formed an acoustic duo. He could sing, with a little guitar. I could play, and sing a little. He was a huge help for me. He really could have been a vocal coach... to me he was! The one thing that moved my singing to new levels was singing into a monitor. Hearing my voice come back to me was leaps & bounds learning. I don't need one all the time, but I always use one in practice/gigging situations. 

So: 
Find your range
Find someone (at least) better than you, if not a full coach
and my biggest one now, is warm up. I can sing (Blue Rodeo's) Bad Timing, but I can't start with it! 

Anther one, change the key! If you're doing solo stuff, and move the song from A to G, I doubt the average punter will notice or care.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Anther one, change the key! If you're doing solo stuff, and move the song from A to G, I doubt the average punter will notice or care.


That came up a couple of years ago with a female guitar student. She was also taking vocal lessons from the same studio and one of the first things the vocal coach asked her to do was to use that capo to change the key to her range. You brought up a good example with Norwegian Wood. If you can't quite get it on the 2nd fret capo, try another fret/ key.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"We are the best band in the world -- correction, correction -- we are the best *cover* band in the world." -- _Me First and the Gimme Gimmes Ruin Johnny's Bar Mitzvah_


----------



## gustavowoltmann (Oct 3, 2020)

Chito said:


> I usually tell people to find a good vocal coach. I know some pretty good ones in Ottawa. But the bottom line though is, if someone can't sing, any training whatsoever can't change that. And for those who are lucky enough to be able to sing, like any other thing, practice, practice, practice.


agreed ...
i think we must launch a sound recording app on our computer or smartphone. Then, adjust the audio input settings so that it records a pure, unaltered version of your voice. Practice singing to various songs and recording the outcome.
try Karaoke as well . There are songs out there that fit your vocal range and style.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

For people starting out, I usually recommend joining a choir. It sort of throws you into the deep end and you improve quickly: sight-singing, breath-support, increased range, harmonizing and a reason to sing regularly. It also helps to build confidence. 

The next step is vocal lessons. I don't have a trained voice, but my wife does. Vocal lessons can make a huge difference.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

About being pitchy:


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> About being pitchy:


That is about the most useful thing I’ve seen in this thread.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I had to relearn how to breathe and I'm learning how my mouth position and the various muscles in my face affect the timbre of my voice. I've also had to overcome forty years of bad habits.


Hey thanks. This gave me an idea...

I had scoliosis as a teenager and wore a brace for two or three years, but my spine still leans right a bit and my head is constantly dropping forward. My buddy calls it "slouch-itis". Lol.

A physiotherapist taught me that the best thing for my posture was to draw my head back against a wall while keeping my chin level. I tried this singing today, especially on the low notes where I knew I was going flat, and wow -- it worked. Hopefully as I practise it will become second nature. 

Seventy years old maybe too late to become a good singer, but I got nothing else to do this winter. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Chito said:


> It should. I believe that has a Pitch Correction function. Start by making the correcion subtle and see if you will need more.


I noticed that my wife was not using her VoiceLive so I bought it from her ("half-ers") and hooked it up in the garage. 30% pitch correction did nothing. 66% was too heavy. 50% seems to be what I need at this time. 

This VoiceLive Play has a PRACTISE page that displays accumulated data of your singing. So yesterday I was at 87% accurate with an average of -1c off pitch. It also showed which notes were most frequently sharp and which notes were flat. Handy tool with no vocal coach around. My "longest-held" note was an awesome one second!! LOL. Look out American idol.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This might be interesting for a few people. I've been on a major Nightwish kick over the last while and the lead singer, Floor Jansen, has been putting out a few Youtube vids due to Covid and lack of touring because of it. She just started this new Youtube series for people looking to get the vocals going. Note at the beginning she says to go to a vocal instructor.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hey thanks. This gave me an idea...
> 
> A physiotherapist taught me that the best thing for my posture was to draw my head back against a wall while keeping my chin level. I tried this singing today, especially on the low notes where I knew I was going flat, and wow -- it worked. Hopefully as I practise it will become second nature.


I have a source for boutique walls for stage and studio!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Waldo97 said:


> I have a source for boutique walls for stage and studio!


No doubt with "hand-wired" receptacles.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> No doubt with "hand-wired" receptacles.


And shackles if that's genre-appropriate.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just thought I'd follow up on my last post in the thread. This is Floor Jansen's 4th episode in her singing masterclass series. It's worth watching the first 3 first though.


----------

